# does CP and EP order matter ?



## hdskull (Aug 14, 2007)

I know the order of Orientation doesn't matter, but does the order of CP and EP matter?

*i'm still yet to attempt my first BLD, i'm gonna do it on friday(after finals), i've done the 2x2 BLD successfully 2x for the this week's contest  yay!


----------



## joey (Aug 14, 2007)

No, order does not matter.

I think that most do CP then EP.


----------



## Karthik (Aug 14, 2007)

No.Technically the order of CP and EP doesnt matter,but I do CP first because,it has lesser number of pieces,hence I will know if there is parity quicker.So I have to keep track of the number of T-perms I did for a lesser duration.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks guys, so i decided to do CP first and I attempted first 2 blindfolds today
and both were successful!!!!! YAY!!!! done for the weekly competition!


----------



## Karthik (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats!Two successful BLD for a beginner is too good!Even your times are too good!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 17, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> Congrats!Two successful BLD for a beginner is too good!Even your times are too good!



thanks i tried another today 8:30.20, i'm sweating like crazy even w/o the blindfold on so i don't think it's a good idea to do too many a day, why is it so damn hot these days, today was 96 degrees F


----------

